# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Blocking Intersection Violations on 19TH ST

## jstaylor62

When will the Moore PD do something about the drivers blocking the intersections on 19th ST? I see it more and more often now. It used to be limited to Friday and Saturday evening. Now I see it happen most every week day as early as 4:30 in the afternoon.

----------


## jompster

> When will the Moore PD do something about the drivers blocking the intersections on 19th ST? I see it more and more often now. It used to be limited to Friday and Saturday evening. Now I see it happen most every week day as early as 4:30 in the afternoon.


I see police officers there blocking that 19th and Telephone all the time anyway.  They probably don't care.  Here's a better question.  Since the problem was created by the city anyway, why don't they eliminate the stoplight into the shopping center across from Walmart?  That center could easily and safely use the service road for ingress/egress.  This is what happens when you have too many stoplights too close together.

----------


## damonsmuz

The stoplight in front of Wal-Mart has been an issue for sure, but part of the original agreement for Wal-Mart to come to Moore was that they would have an entrance on 19th Street. Didn't seem like much of a problem a few decades ago but as 19th Street blooms, so does that intersection. 

Not sure if the agreement to have a 19th St entrance was for only a few years or forever

----------


## SEMIweather

The entirety of 19th Street between Santa Fe and I-35 is a planning disaster, and a perfect example of what happens when you give every business an entrance/exit right onto the main road. I'm not saying 24th Ave. NW in Norman is an example of great planning, but they did an objectively better job with that street and it shows in terms of the traffic flow.

----------


## G.Walker

With the widening of Telephone Rd from 19th St. to 34th St & the opening of the 34th St bridge should alleviate some of the congestion on 19th.

----------


## MagzOK

> With the widening of Telephone Rd from 19th St. to 34th St & the opening of the 34th St bridge should alleviate some of the congestion on 19th.


I just wish they had put exits there at 34th St.  I do think that would help tremendously.

----------


## jstaylor62

> I just wish they had put exits there at 34th St.  I do think that would help tremendously.


That would have meant I-35 would be one long on-ramp/off-ramp between 19th ST and Indian Hills Rd

----------


## mblues

> That would have meant I-35 would be one long on-ramp/off-ramp between 19th ST and Indian Hills Rd


And? I don't see your point...traffic heading both east and west on 19th can become worse than bad. The traffic over I-35 on Indian hills can get just as bad on some days, not to mention those crazy on and off interchanges on both side of the highway.

----------


## SEMIweather

> And? I don't see your point...traffic heading both east and west on 19th can become worse than bad. The traffic over I-35 on Indian hills can get just as bad on some days, not to mention those crazy on and off interchanges on both side of the highway.


They needed to fix that Indian Hills interchange yesterday. I think it's finally on the funding timeline, but still several years away.

----------


## jstaylor62

> And? I don't see your point...traffic heading both east and west on 19th can become worse than bad. The traffic over I-35 on Indian hills can get just as bad on some days, not to mention those crazy on and off interchanges on both side of the highway.


Its dangerous to stack up busy on/off ramps so close together. TexASS Dept of Transportation changed that in Dallas several years ago along I-635

----------


## Scott5114

> Its dangerous to stack up busy on/off ramps so close together. TexASS Dept of Transportation changed that in Dallas several years ago along I-635


Ramps at S 19th, S 34th, and Indian Hills would be 1 mile apart, which is far within safety tolerance levels. (Even ramps placed at  mile intervals really pose no problem, and you can get them even closer together if you want to do tricky and expensive stuff with the ramps.)

----------


## jompster

> Ramps at S 19th, S 34th, and Indian Hills would be 1 mile apart, which is far within safety tolerance levels. (Even ramps placed at  mile intervals really pose no problem, and you can get them even closer together if you want to do tricky and expensive stuff with the ramps.)


You must never drive anywhere that has ramps that close... like I-240.  Weaving in and out of traffic because of ramps so close is really NOT that safe.

----------


## jedicurt

> You must never drive anywhere that has ramps that close... like I-240.  Weaving in and out of traffic because of ramps so close is really NOT that safe.


not safe, and within DOT safety tolerance levels are always two different things

----------


## Scott5114

> You must never drive anywhere that has ramps that close... like I-240.  Weaving in and out of traffic because of ramps so close is really NOT that safe.


I-240's ramps are a lot closer together than 1 mile, and particularly badly designed.

If you want to safely place ramps that closely together, you have to pass one over the other on a bridge, as was done at I-35/SH-9/Lindsey Street in Norman (the "tricky and expensive" solution I alluded to).




> not safe, and within DOT safety tolerance levels are always two different things


CorrectDOT safety tolerance levels are usually quite a bit more conservative. 12-foot lanes are standard despite most cars being able to fit in an 8-foot lane. Posted advisory speeds (yellow speed plaques on warning signs, such as before curves or off-ramps) are calculated using a formula that lowballs the safe speed by about 10 mph. At the same time, it's typical to design roads to handle a safe speed quite a bit above the legal speed limit (design speeds for Interstates between 80-100 mph is fairly common).

----------

